# lire fichier DVD sans lecteur DVD? NIET sous OS9?



## HerrB (11 Juin 2004)

Salut les macophiles,

Tout d'abord, je tiens à vous dire que j'ai quitté l'univers MAC pour l'enfer sur PC,
 il y a de ça une bonne dizaine d'année, mais j'ai toujours gardé  un doux souvenir de cette période... 
C'est pour cette raison que j'ai accepté, sans rechigner une seconde, de réaliser une présentation multimédia devant tourner sur 1 macG3 et 2 superbes Imac G4(les écrans plats, les demi-boules blanches... j'adore leur design).

J'ai produit un DVD, tout en sachant que les deux G4 n'étaient pas pourvus de lecteur de DVD (à ma grande déception!)
Je me suis dit que : soit, on collait tout sur un cd-rom (un miniDVD, vu la taille réduite des fichiers de présentation) soit, on collait tout sur Disque dur, et lirait les fichier via un player DVD adhoc.

Première désillusion, les machines tournent toutes sous OS9, ce qui revient à être sous windows 3.11 pour PC aux yeux des utilisateurs Mac à qui j'ai exposé mon problème.

Deuxième désillusion, il n'existe qu'un seul logiciel de lecture DVD sous OS9, celui d'apple. Mais la version 2.7 veut bien lire les fichiers copiés sur le DD dans un dossier VIDEO_TS.
youpi.

Troisième désillusion, cette "#@%*!!!! de logiciel ne veut pas s'installer tant qu'il n'y a pas de lecteur de dVD installé dans la machine, alors que le Imac est bien équipé d'une carte graphique AGP pour gérer la décompression vidéo.
Qu'à cela ne tienne, je copie les fichiers "déjà installé" de l'apple DVD player sur le disque Dur, via un lecteur DVD firewire externe(connecté temporairement).
Et là, tout marche!

4eme désillusion, dès que je déconnecte le lecteur DVD externe, l'apple DVD player ne veut plus s'ouvrir même pour lire les fichiers sur le DD (il m'indique un problème Hardware... de quoi je me mele...).
Bref, mes questions :
1/J'ai fait une mauvaise manip? ou  bien le Mac interdit bien d'installer un logiciel uniquement parce qu'il manque un lecteur?  
Alors que l'on peut lire des fichiers DVD de différentes manière...
2/Je sens que je vais devoir obligatoirement utiliser un lecteur DVD, alors est il possible de changer un lecteur cd en lecteur DVD sur Imac G4?
Est ce que ça se fait? honnêtement j'y crois pas trop...
Et surtout je crois que ça revient moins cher de prendre un lecteur DVD externe firewire... grosso modo 100¤

Dernière info, et pour que ça soit vraiment drôle, je n'ai pas le droit de changer de systeme! Sinon ça serait vraiment trop facile sous OSX...:rateau: 

Voilà si quelqu'un peut me faire part de son expérience en matière de périphérique intégré...

Merci d'avance.

HerrB


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

bonjour et bienvenu sur macgé
ta question est un peu ardue pour moi surtout que le système 9...c'est un vieux 
tu peux essayer de te rapprocher d'un centre expert apple


----------



## HerrB (14 Juin 2004)

Merci de m'avoir répondu, je me sentais un peu seul!

C'est vrai que mon sujet est en grande partie obsolète aux yeux de beaucoup de monde.("OS9???!!!")

En fait je voulais tout simplement exposer le problème de la lecture de fichier DVD sur un DD ou d'un miniDVD avec un lecteur CD sur un Mac.
Je sais que cela ne pose aucun problème sur OsX avec un soft comme VLC (petit bijou autant sur Mac que sur PC... merci aux étudiants qui l'ont développé!), mais sur Os9, ce problème me semble insoluble, et il y a encore beaucoup de machine (de bureau surtout) qui tourne avec cet OS.
C'est vrai que je voulais mettre le doigt sur ce détail qui fait toute la différence entre mac et pc : sur PC, on peut installer n'importe quoi n'importe comment, comme un soft playerDVD sans lecteur de DVD (ça marche ou ça marche pas,... souvent ça marche pas alors que tout est correctement installé...), alors que le système Mac te l'interdit (pour ton bien, surement) pour la sécurité et le confort de l'utilisateur (logiquement tu n'as pas besoin d'un soft player DVD si tu n'as pas de lecteur de DVD, sauf cas de bidouilleur comme celui-ci...).

Le systeme Mac 9 prenait il en charge un peu trop de chose?

Bon si quelqu'un connait un moyen de leurrer l'os9 et lui faire croire qu'il a réellement un lecteur DVD d'intégré... Je suis toujour preneur. (Ou alors une appli comme VLC pour Os9 aussi!)

Ciao.

HerrB


----------



## quetzalk (17 Juin 2004)

petite aide imparfaite d'un user d'OS 9 

il me semble que dans l'installation standard d'OS 9 il te met d'office le player DVD (avec les extensions et tout) quel que soit ta configuration, mais ce logiciel ne sert QUE à piloter le Dvd. Et un lecteur de CD ne lira jamais un dvd (même un tout petit, hein...)

si ton problème est simplement de lire des fichiers .avi ou autres types de mpeg (je m'y perds un peu j'avoue) certains sont pris en charge par le codec divx avec QuickTime player (version >6) et ce même sous 9.

si tu peux convertir ton boulot en .avi il te suffira donc de mettre les fichiers sur le DD et des les ouvrir avec quicktime, codec installé, sans tenir compte aucunement de dvd player.


----------



## HerrB (23 Juin 2004)

Non malheureusement, je ne peux pas convertir mes fichier en avi, car je dois conserver une interface de navigation DVD. Et en plus, je veux diffuser mes vidéos en plein écran, ce qui semble difficile sans Quicktime "Pro".

Mon problème devrait être résolu, puisque les macs sans lecteur DVD devraient passer sous OSX. Je pourrai donc installer Videolan et lire des fichiers DVD directement sur le disque Dur.

A ce sujet, faut il installer un pack de codec pour que videolan puisse lire tous les formats de compression (divX, Xvid, MPEG2, AC3...)? 
Je sais qu'on doit le faire pour PC, pour Mac est ce pareil?

Merci pour vos réponses.

Salut.

HerrB


----------



## MarcMame (23 Juin 2004)

HerrB a dit:
			
		

> Première désillusion, les machines tournent toutes sous OS9, ce qui revient à être sous windows 3.11 pour PC aux yeux des utilisateurs Mac à qui j'ai exposé mon problème.


Voilà qui est bien méchant. Pourquoi pas le DOS tant qu'on y est ?  
Sans blague, je prefère encore la réactivité, la stabilité et l'intuitivité de l'interface de MacOS 9 que celle de Win98SE. Alors tu imagines bien que Win3 !!  :rateau:


----------



## HerrB (24 Juin 2004)

oui je reconnais que j'ai un peu exagéré (si peu  ), os9 n'a rien avoir avec Win 3.11. Mais c'étaient plutot les reactions des utilisateurs mac autour de moi, qui semblaient tellement ahuris que des machines tournent encore sur système 9.

Mais en aucun cas, je ne compare les systèmes Mac et windows.

Nannn tout de même... C'était juste pour vous faire réagir... 

Salut

HerrB


----------



## quetzalk (25 Juin 2004)

HerrB a dit:
			
		

> Mais en aucun cas, je ne compare les systèmes Mac et windows.


_comparaison n'est pas raison ... _en tous cas s'il n'est pas interdit de comparer les deux OS, il me semble    que cela a _déjà été fait _et même plusieurs millions de fois dans ce forum !!!
curieux la réaction cependant car OS 9 reste un système bien conçu et encore agréable à utiliser même si le X le pousse dehors peu à peu... mais là on rentrerait dans un autre débat passionné et interminable...


----------

